# HGVC SeaWorld question



## suskey (Apr 16, 2009)

I will be checking in next week, We have a 3 br unit. Traveling with my neice and 2 boys- ages..6 and 3. 

What is the best location and building for us? I am going to request a top floor unit..I hate hearing people above. WHat buidling is good..would like to be close to the main activities & have a decent view of the pools and/or SeaWOrld. Doest thave to be on top of the pools, but  I want to avoid the buidings farthest away.

Thanks-
Susan


----------



## howd2007 (Apr 16, 2009)

*Stayed there Sept. 2008*

The HGVC SW location is very nice.  We were in a 2 br. near the second pool.
From what I remember, the two buildings that house 3br. units are located on each side of the main lodge with the pools right there.  All the other buildings are studio/1 br./2br. complexes.
Check out this Google maps link:  http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&ll=28.405736,-81.468853&spn=0.003647,0.004807&t=h&z=18
The buildings we were in were very quite. I never heard a neighbor except out on the balcony.
Have a great time!


----------



## dvc_john (Apr 16, 2009)

The only time I stayed in a 3br at HGVC Seaworld, it wasn't in one of the two buildings mentioned above. So other building(s) do have 3br's. But I have heard (no first hand knowledge) that the 3brs on the top floor of those 2 buildings by the main pool are the best.


----------



## kctraveler (May 15, 2009)

We will be checking in on June 6th to a 3 BR.  What was your experience on what building was best and what should I request for our room?  I've heard there are old 3 BRs with huge balconies (true 3 BRs) and new 3 BRs which are actually 2 BRs with suite lockoff room adjoining.

Any help would be appreciated.

Also wondering if anyone has pictures of their 3 BR units.


----------



## kukkdog (May 15, 2009)

We'll be staying in a 2br unit in July. I am looking for a unit that looks towards the golf course or the lake. 

Thanks.


----------



## dvc_john (May 15, 2009)

kctraveler said:


> I've heard there are old 3 BRs with huge balconies (true 3 BRs) and new 3 BRs which are actually 2 BRs with suite lockoff room adjoining.



The 2 buildings nearest the main pool (1 bldg on one side of the pool, another bldg on the other side of the pool) have the old 3 brs. I've never stayed in one, but I've heard that these are the best 3 brs. These 2 buildings were the 1st buildings built, and the building design was changed somewhat for the subsequent buildings. Those 2 buildings are closest to the main pool, check-in, store, food service, etc.

However, for a 1 br or 2 br, my preference is for buildings other than those 2.


----------



## kctraveler (May 15, 2009)

So I have called and requested the 2 buildings closest to the pool and was told they were the penthouse 3 BRs and were held for VIPs.  Didn't know timeshares had VIPs.

Does anyone know how to get a room there or what exactly to request to get it?  We are traveling with a large group and they expanded outdoor area and larger living area would be great.


----------



## danb (May 15, 2009)

*3br penthouse units*

A few years ago we stayed in a 3br penthouse unit. I don't remember the building # but our lanai's faced Seaworld and when we were there in the evening we watched the daily fireworks show. We were there last year in two 2br units with the whole family and the units were nice but no comparison top the penthouse units. They were very roomy and the master suite was great. The King canopy bed was so high you needed a stepstool to get in and there was a large round jacuzie in the center of the suite. Also a private screened in lanai off the master suite. There were 3 bathrooms, your own full laundry room and a great kitchen. The attached third Br is a studio so it has a small fridge and coffee maker. Ther is a dining area and a small table next to the living room for cards or games. If this is the unit you got I'm sure you will love it. Not facing the pool is better IMO - less noise. 
Have a great time.


----------



## JonathanIT (May 15, 2009)

*Question about the 3-Bedroom Penthouse units...*

I have a reservation for my first stay in one of the Penhouse units.  The last time I was at this resort (last month), I asked for a peek at one of the Penthouses to see what they were like (I basically wanted to see if it was worth the extra points).  I was taken up to #2601, and was blown away by the size and layout (compared to the regular 3BR).

It was a quick tour, however so I did not notice many details. Now, just yesterday, I was playing around at the HGVC website looking at some availability for later this year at SeaWorld.  This disclaimer popped up (bolding mine):


> From mid-October to mid-November, the exterior of the resort’s clubhouse will be re-painted. Minimal noise or other guest impact is expected.
> From January 9 through February 6, Building 1 (34 units *including penthouse units*) will undergo interior and exterior renovation. The entire building will be closed for the duration of the project, and minimal noise or other guest impact is expected.


This really surprised me, for several reasons.  Renovations at this resort started quite some time ago, and I had thought they were finished by now.  I haven't received any non-updated rooms since '07 I don't think.  Also, I had thought that at the very least, the Penthouses had been remodeled by now (considering the point premium that they cost to book).  And I would have assumed they started renovating with Bldg. 1 to begin with!

Note: there are only four Penthouse units at this property.  Two in Bldg. 1 and two in Bldg. 2.  As I said before, I did not really notice that #2601 had not been renovated, but I could have overlooked it (this unit is in Bldg. 2). The notice above states the upcoming work is on Bldg. 1  

Does anyone know if Bldg. 2 has undergone renovation yet? And specifically the Penthouse units?  And have the Penthouses in bldg. 1 really not been touched yet?  I don't know if I want to spend the extra points to stay in a unit (even PH) that has not been updated!


----------



## Sandy VDH (May 16, 2009)

So the penthouses are the 3 BR+ units in the HGVC system.  These units are likely never deposited into RCI for exchange.  I have seen 3 BRs in RCI but with only 4 actual 3BR+ units available, I would doubt that HGVC would ever deposit them.  They are depositing the 3 BR lockoff units.

Suskey, since your resort list does not mention owning HGVC I assume you are trading into the property via RCI, therefore you would not have access to those penthouse units.

kctraveler, you are listed as a guest so no resport info is available for you.  Are you too exchanging in to HGVC via RCI?  It is not so much that those 3 BR presidentials are saved for VIPs, but that HGVC owners can spend extra points over a standard 3 BR to book one of the 4 presidentials that are available.


----------



## alwysonvac (May 16, 2009)

Here are HGVC online reservation descriptions for the three bedroom units at HGVC SeaWorld

(1) Three Bedroom (lockoff)
Master - King Bed
2nd Bedroom - two doubles
3rd Bedroom - queen with full size sleeper sofa and kitchenette (lockoff)

(2) Three Bedroom (regular)
Master - King Bed
2nd Bedroom - queen with full size sleeper sofa 
3rd Bedroom - two doubles

(3) Three Bedroom (penthouse)
Master - King Bed
2nd Bedroom - King Bed
3rd Bedroom - two doubles

**NOTE: All three have a queen sleeper sofa in the living room

There are some SeaWorld Penthouse photos on TS4MS from July 2006 - http://www.timeshareforums.com/photopost/search.php?searchid=430


----------



## JonathanIT (May 19, 2009)

kctraveler said:


> So I have called and requested the 2 buildings closest to the pool and was told they were the penthouse 3 BRs and were held for VIPs.  Didn't know timeshares had VIPs.


HGVC does have "VIP's" (Elites), but they have nothing to do with these units.  There are only four Penthouse 3-Bedrooms at this resort; AFAIK, HGVC does not deposit them with RCI because of the extremely limited availability.  They require extra points (9,600 pts vs 8,400 pts during Platinum season), but any HGVC member can reserve them following the regular guidelines.  I'm not sure if you are an HGVC member, but I hope this answers your question.


Sandy Lovell said:


> kctraveler, you are listed as a guest so no resport info is available for you.  Are you too exchanging in to HGVC via RCI?  It is not so much that those 3 BR presidentials are saved for VIPs, but that HGVC owners can spend extra points over a standard 3 BR to book one of the 4 *presidentials* that are available.


HGVC does not have a "Presidential" category, I think this is confusing the issue a little (the photo link above also has this mislabeling error).


----------

